# Snuffles?



## redthunderrabbits (Sep 9, 2010)

While checking in for a 4H fair show the lady told one of my little sisters that her rabbit appeared to have the start of snuffles and that we had to take her home and treat all infected areas and possibly take her to the vet. I brought her rabbit to the vet and my vet saidthe rabbit was healthy. Since most of our heard was at the fair I took the time with hot water and bleach and scrubbed everything from top to bottom, cages, bowls and water bottles. As each rabbit came home I checked them over and cleaned the water bottles and dishes that came home from the fair. I asked the woman who boasted that she had raised rabbits for many years what causes snuffles She told me dirty cages, I donât understand that reasoning since I clean my rabbits all of the time at least twice weekly and I have proper ventilation with a large window and the door is open during the day. Sure enough here it is two weeks laterand one of my rabbits developed mucus from his nose and stopped eating along with quite a few of them sneezing I noticed. I was recommended at a show to use Vet RX, I normally take any sick rabbits I have to the vet I have an appointment for Edward tonight (THE SICKEST ONE)but there are quite a few of them sneezing.

1.is there anything over the counter I can get?

2. Is Vet RX thebest?

3. Will they die?

4. What truly causes snuffles?

5. can anyone help me??


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 9, 2010)

Snuffles is not caused by dirty cages. It's a bacterial infection caused by the pasteurella bacteria. Most rabbits do come into contact with pasteurella at some point in their lives, through shows or new rabbits we bring into the herd, etc. A healthy immune system will fight off the bacteria and most rabbits show no symptoms. But rabbits with compromised immunes systems (from the stresses of a show, litter, whatever the case may be) will start showing symptoms.

Symptoms of pasteurella include sneezing, blowing snot, watery eyes, and the inside of the front paws will become matted as the rabbits wipe their nose.

VetRX can help the symptoms of pasteurella but will not cure it- there is no cure. The best you can do is medicate the rabbits and try to put the pasteurella back into the dormant stage where they are no longer showing symptoms. But they will always be pasteurella-positive even after the symptoms are gone.

I've heard good things about VetRX, but most vets treat pasteurella with a round of strong antibiotics. Most commonly oral Baytril or Penicillin injections.

None of these rabbits should be bred or shown. They can be culled, kept as pets or sold as pets with FULL DISCLOSURE of their illness, because pasteurella-positive rabbits can lead very normal, happy lives. But any healthy breeding/show rabbits should be kept far away from any rabbits showing symptoms of pasteurella.


----------



## ra7751 (Sep 9, 2010)

All mammals (including humans) and most birds carry pasteurella. It is most commonly found in the respiratory system but can infect any tissue. Pasteurella is a faculative anaerobe....it can live with or without oxygen. It is an opportunistic bacteria which means it stays dormant until something stresses the immune system. It is not spread as easily as once thought but in a show type situation with so many rabbits in a small area....an active infection could spread. There is really not much over the counter that you can use short of penicillin injections. Penicillin is safe only when injected. Dosing protocol depends on the exact form of Penicllin you are using. I am not a fan or the VetRX. Baytril is the old school favorite but it is no longer very effective. It is so ineffective overall that most of the top group of vets don't even use it any longer in dogs. The really old school people may suggest some of the sulfa drugs or even some older drugs....but they are not effective either. The most effective treatment for Pasteurella is Azithromycin or injected Convenia.

Randy


----------



## redthunderrabbits (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you very much for your time and advice I greatly appreciate all of the information you have given me!!!


----------



## purplebumble (Sep 11, 2010)

it can trigger it if the bun already is a carrier....

stress maybe a change of scene....arguements..loud noises...predatory animals......vet visits for a long term problem.....anything really.

not all infected buns have it so they have constant discharge..snotty matted paws.

my boy has only had four white coloured snots in all the months hes had it. but hes sneezy...some days more than others....but hes had antbx for two weeks or more each time hes sneezed up a leugy!
the worst one was in feb..a mass of white thick snot...ewww

he had swabs up his nose to identoify if it was def pasturella and which antbx it was sensitive to.

i posted on the other sniffly thread the links...hope they help.


----------



## redthunderrabbits (Sep 21, 2010)

He is doing better and the vet said the same things you all said on here so we have decided to pet home him with a women who took rabbit, cage, meds and all she loves him very much he lives indoors now!! Thank you all so much for your help and also the rabbits sneezing my vet came out to my house and said sometimes they sneeze and not to worry unless junk comes out of the nose or they wipe feet in the nose.


----------

